# roadtrip to lemans blog



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

exactly as it says on the tin. this is the blog for the roadtrip to lemans that bob, jaz, mikey, will and fil are attending. if its in the wrong place then i apologise and put it in its rightful place.
so basically there will be the lead up disscussions between us. the progress being made. i know there will be plenty of progress going on with my car at least. the during of the trip. and the post trip review. well i guess it would go like that anyway. probably be a load of nonsense.

so june 14th, here we come! 4 gtrs and a crazy guy on a bike are gonna hit that french place! Boom!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

where's this lemans place ,it sounds a bit juicy:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Boom it is with a bit of bang!!!! This I can not wait for, oh anyone want some in/out car cameras? I having 2/3 2 outside in is. My buddy Chirs and I are going to film everything 
Mikey


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lemans is citrusy fresh lol.

hell yeah mikey. we can video bob spewing off a few shandys! and me accidently getting in the wrong tent. preferably some megan fox lookalike


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha ill order 8 and hope people want some will only cost you around £20 a camera and there 720p HD


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

£20?! im game!

suppose id better give the lowdown on what im driving to anyone thats interested.
its 1991 r32 gtr that used to be red but is currently being sprayed black. im hoping to get it on the road before le mans so i can go to japfest. if not then le mans will be its debut.

spec before overhaul was:
custom backbox and centre pipe,
lowered springs,
ebc front disks,
yellow stuff pads,
hel braided hoses,
17" super advan 3 spokes,
cusco strutbrace, 
personal wheel, 
blaze gearknob,
nismo front tie rods.

for lemans the spec will be:
JANSPEED ECU
APEXI INDUCTION KIT
CUSTOM EXHAUST 
DECAT
HKS DOWNPIPE 
boost restrictor removed
BATTERY RELOCATED 
AC REMOVED
CARBON CANSITER AND PIPING REMOVED
MODIFIED INTERCOOLER PIPES
ALUMINIUM RAD COOLING PANEL
WASHER BOTTLE RELOCATED TO BOOT
SEMI WIRE TUCK INCLUDING HIDDEN FUSEBOXS AND ALARM
INTERCOOLER RECIRCULATING SYSTEM REMOVED 
arc BOV 
CUSTOM LOOM
RELOCATED PS RESOVOIR
RELOCATED EXPANSION TANK
R33GTR POWER STEERING PUMP
SIMPLIFIED POWER STEERING SYSTEM
ORC TWIN PLATE CLUTCH
LARGER RELEASE BEARING AND SLEEVE
POWERFLEX AND DRIFTWORKS REAR DIFF BUSHS
FLOORPAN AND ENGINE BAY SEAM WELDED
STRENGTHENING BRACES WELDED IN
REAR INNER ARCHS CUSTOMISED
FLOORPAN, shell and ENGINE BAY COATED IN POR-15
FULLY WAXOYLED
18x10 WORK XD9 WHEELS POWDER COATED GLOSS BLACK 
FEDERAL 265/35 TYRES 
DRIFTWORKS HYCAS ELIMINATOR KIT P
HICAS SYSTEM TOTALLY REMOVED
CUSCO FRONT STRUT TOWER BAR 
ULTRALIGHT BLACK WHEEL NUTS 
DRIFTWORKS HSD COILOVERS
DRIFTWORKS SUBFRAME BUSHS 
WHITELINE ANTI ROLL BARS
REAR SUBFRAME STRENGTHENED 
REAR SUBFRAME GALVANISED
REAR/FRONT SUBFRAME POWDER COATED BLUE
ALL REAR ARM AND HUB BUSHS REPLACED WITH POWERFLEX BUSHS
NISMO REAR SHOCK BUSHS
DRIFTWORKS FRONT CAMBER ARMS 
NISMO FRONT TIE RODS
DRIFTWORKS REAR CAMBER ARMS 
REMAINING ARMS STRENGTHENED
DRIFTWORKS SOLID STEERING BUSH
ABS REMOVED
R34 BREMBO BRAKE CALIPERS POWDER COATED BLUE
R33GTR MASTER CYLINDER
UPRATED PADS
UPRATED DISKS
HEL BRAIDED HOSES
RELOCATED braided BRAKE LINES
R33 BREMBO rear BRAKE CALIPERS POWDER COATED BLUE
AEROKIT WIDER REAR ARCHS
FULL RESPRAY IN GLOSS BLACK 
N1 HEADLIGHTS
TBO SIDESKIRTS 
REAR NUMBER PLATE HANGER MODIFIED
REAR TOW HOOKS REMOVED
FRONT BUMPER SMOOTHED
REAR BUMPER SMOOTHED
SMOOTHED ENGINE BAY
CARBON FIBRE REAR SPOILER 
N1 BONNET LIP
n1 front bumper
TOP SECRET SHIFT KNOB
TOMEI 310kph CLOCKS
KEYS RACING STEERING WHEEL
WORK SNAP OFF BOSS KIT
NEW GEAR AND HANDBRAKE GAITORS WITH BLUE STITCHING
CARBON LOOK HANDBRAKE HANDLE
STRIPPED INTERIOR
BLUE OMP HARNESSES
INFINITY FRONT SPEAKERS
CUSTOM LOOM
INTERIOR SOUND DEADENING REMOVED

phew!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Engine spec ??


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

A few pics, (not the best but hey) from previous years to wet your whistles!!!
Jaz I sooooo hope you do get into the wrong tent buddy! especially if its some 6'5" swedish viking bloke!

bob
























Your average Arnage petrol station que.
















Ferrytastic
















Some totty
























































































































Can't wait!!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ive got wood 
Mikey


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow @ the ferry pics...Wouldn't mind to be on that ferry!!!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

The ferry down is always a highlight - its like a car show on water 

Might bump into you guys -keep an eye out for a white 33 GTR which will most likely be all stickered up for the occasion :thumbsup:


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all! :wavey:

Really looking forward to this. It will be my first trip to Le Mans and making the trip with 4 GTR's and the nutter on his bike will be awesome. 

Mikey - Ill have one of those camera's if you have enough.

Look forward to meeting you all 

Cheers :clap:

Will


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

shutup bob im from the welsh valleys, vikings are scared of us.

pupsi its a standard engine bar the induction kit, exhaust, decat, janspeed ecu and restrictor removed.

this is gonna biblical!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Smallz thats cool, ill chat to Bob and see how many I should order. They got night vision aswell. Then we can get footage from everywhere 

Jaz I just sent Bob the valve caps, so when he gets them he can send them on to you 
Mikey


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

haha cheers dude! he can put them in the box with my brakes when he pulls his finger out of his ass


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

hey mikey, me and bob were saying it would be good to get some walkie talkie/radios. your a bit of a delboy, do you know of any? i was looking on ebay for a set of 4. then we could all split the cost.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That would be amazing!!!
Bagzie "rubber duck" as my call name handle!

Bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> That would be amazing!!!
> Bagzie "rubber duck" as my call name handle!
> 
> Bob


That'll be a big ten four good buddy.

Does that mean I can lay claim to Kowalski?

Who'll be the Bandit and Snowman?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

loving the pics bobster. :thumbsup: wish i can go with you guys but cant at the mo. ill wait next year instead


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

jaz said:


> hey mikey, me and bob were saying it would be good to get some walkie talkie/radios. your a marine and a bit of a delboy, do you know of any? i was looking on ebay for a set of 4. then we could all split the cost.


Not sure I'll be able to do much with a radio on the bike, but I guess it might be useful to find out how far ahead you lot are when I stop to stretch my knackered knees


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> A few pics, (not the best but hey) from previous years to wet your whistles!!!
> 
> bob
> 
> ...


Yay! A pic with my little old Sil80 in the background 
Not so yay, a pic with my bulging gut in the bottom corner


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

jaz said:


> lemans is citrusy fresh lol.
> 
> hell yeah mikey. we can video bob spewing off a few shandys! and me accidently getting in the wrong tent. preferably some megan fox lookalike


The chances of stumbling into a female of any sort in Le Mans is pretty slim mate  
Bob's co-pilot Damo is usually the closest we get to female company for the duration :thumbsup:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

hahahahaha. il sniff em out somewhere!

hey fil, these radios usually come with headphones so at least youll be able to listen to the convo.

aw im gonna have to think up a funky handle now!


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

cant wait to this!

Nissan DeltaWing launch - 13th March 2012 - Innovation that Excites - YouTube!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sweet Jesus is this racing this year?
What about the GTR? Is that racing in the GT class?
Whoop, canney wait!!!

Bob


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

apparently so! looks the nuts innit! i dunno, i heard rules have been changed and itll never race again? although that could be some other league. dont qoute me on it lol.

beers, bbqs, skylines, awesome driving, fast exotic cars, race cars. all thats missing is babes! gonna be biblical.

bob pm me those guides!
cheers
jaz


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Dont worry ill bring my bikini and no one will be getting sleep lol party boy time. You lot are going to hate me by the end of it.
Mikey

Oh and cameras on there way, and radios might be sorted


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

jaz said:


> cant wait to this!
> 
> Nissan DeltaWing launch - 13th March 2012 - Innovation that Excites - YouTube!


Hmm, not much of a looker is it :nervous:
It looks more like something out of the Anne Summers catalogue 

1.6 litre 4 pot engine? 500kg? Are they sure it's not just a Caterham with fancy body kit and the front axle off an invalid carriage?

It's an interesting concept though, and will be good to see how it gets on with the more traditional designs.


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> What about the GTR? Is that racing in the GT class?


Nope, but there are lots of Nissan-engined cars in LM P1 and LM P2. 
There are still 4 Corvettes running this year, so I'll be happy. Awsome sounding cars


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lmao party boy is a legend! if you do that im gonna be pissing myself.

anne summers hahaha. reminded me of something that would look at home in the movie akira.

mmmm corvettes


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

jaz said:


> mmmm corvettes


If you never get to hear one those beasts accelerating hard out of the corner at the end of the Mulsane Straight then your life has been wasted :thumbsup:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

haha ive seen the tiger racing corvette on youtube and love that sound. dunno what series that races in though.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

big update guys. dutch got fired up for the first time in 15 months lol.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Win!!!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

magnifique
:squintdan
Bob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im so jealous


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Im so jealous


Ditto.


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

right guys hope your getting ready now. just under 2 weeks away now.

remember to pack your high vis vest, gb stickers, headlamp convertors, spare bulb kits and warning triangles.

also your passport, euros, full drivers licence and travel intinery.

you may also want to get a tent (got mine from asda £12! get in!) sleeping bag, and some pepper spray to keep mikey at bay.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Man kini.....check
Lub...........check
Tent..........?????? I have a bivi that will do 
BBQ and all that gash......check

Bring on the mess and me getting plastered and pulling peoples tents down hahaha. Youve been warned you lot.
Mikey


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lmao

i dont think i need a warning because il be as bad as you, if not worse. im welsh remember lol


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

definitely keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Dont forget camping chairs too!

bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking at the weather reports, looks like its definitely going to rain at some point during the race so wet weather gear is essential.

Am getting nervous that my GTR wont be ready now. Been waiting for a clutch to be delivered and fitted, it was supposed to arrive Thurs/Friday but didnt, its now coming Monday then being fitted. Ferry on Wednesday. Cutting it close much? If one thing goes wrong in the chain I have to sort another car at short notice.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Good luck buddy! Hope it all get sorted real soon for you!

Bob


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

Nooooooooooo not rain!

Not sure the tesco value tent is mighty enough to keep out any moisture. :chuckle:

Not that it will be of any use once Mikey has pulled it down! :smokin:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

hahaha just wrap yourself up in it! bloody rain. we should get a gazzebo!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

smallz said:


> Nooooooooooo not rain!
> 
> Not sure the tesco value tent is mighty enough to keep out any moisture. :chuckle:
> 
> Not that it will be of any use once Mikey has pulled it down! :smokin:


I was gunna throw a flashbang in it 

Morning Bob............boom!!! LOL


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> I was gunna throw a flashbang in it
> 
> Morning Bob............boom!!! LOL


Best hangover cure ever! :chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Still waiting on the cameras  there tanking the biscuit now!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so we just got a new event shelter to hide under with Cris and co

Coleman Event Shelter 15' x 15': Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Not cheap but worth it

perhaps we should meet up? we Have a R32, R33, R35 and a SX200 in our little group


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Well im now just over 48 hours away from leaving for the ferry and my R33 still has no clutch and it hasnt even been delivered to the mechanics garage yet....Looking very much like im not taking it this year due to a series of cockups all out of my control


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lol join the club dan. ive had to resort to going to le-mans in my micra! haha. il still beat bob on the twistys though. and definitly beat mikey off the mark, what with his misfire and all.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

No you wont its sorted......i think lol Im gunna stick a camera on your bonnet ull get all the best shots of us going past you lol


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Well you've made me feel slightly better Jaz. My backup is a beemer estate, it's no GTR though :bawling:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Well you've made me feel slightly better Jaz. My backup is a beemer estate, it's no GTR though :bawling:


But better than a micra:chuckle:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Anybody want a pair of large door stickers - they have 24 heures du mans and the track outline on them. Designed for light coloured cars (black text). Not taking my gtr now so not needed. Will have to be collected tomorrow though...


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

everyone all set or what? car is packed. just gotta give it a quick jet wash and drop the oil, check bulbs and fluids etc.

i got a gazzebo guys! so you can all cough up later haha


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hurry up and get to mine Jaz, the workshop needs a tidy!

bob


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

shut up you tart. your face needs a tidy! il be there in a mo after ive trimmed my balls ready for these french chicks


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

You guys enjoy yourself and have a beer for me!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

have a great trip and cheer on my beloved audi's


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope everyone got home ok. 

Massive thankyou to Bobby for the invite! :thumbsup:

We had a great weekend.

Jaz, Mikey, Chris, Fil, Pete and Damo, it was a pleasure to meet you all. :clap:

Hope to see you all soon 

Cheers guys

Will


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

My absolute pleaseure Will mate, great to have you and Ed onboard this year!
The first of very many I hope in the future.
Fantastic time with really brilliant friends!:clap:








(weather did improve after this pic was taken and was sunny most of the rest of the trip)
bring on 2013!!!
Oh and a summer BBQ at mine for a catch up and get together too!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Been back a couple of hours. Excellent year, had a great time and managed to safely avoid bumping into you lot


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Top time, even better friends to roll with, look forward to seeing you lot at the bbq and roll on 2013 when team Zealou5 hit Le Mans once again 
Mikey


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2007)

Yey! Had a great time with a great bunch of friends and I can't wait to do it again . Thanks for coordinating the trip Bobert. Thanks also to Jaz for letting me ride round in the back of the pimp 740 izzayyy instead of riding the GPz in the rain, and to Will for lugging my baggage around whilst we were in France. Cheers fellas! Don't worry though, I'll be bringing the RB-Sil80 again next time. ..


----------

